# Moving to Sharm el Sheikh??



## laurensilver

Hi All

I am 19 year old female, and have just got back from a holiday in Egypt.. Sharm to be precise.
I have travelled to many locations around the world, however Sharm el Sheikh has really caught my eye.

I currently work in HR in the UK. Although wouldnt mind working in this area or something completely different.. i am open to suggestions.. even diving work.

Please could I have any advice you think relevant.. from house prices, job findings.. etc.

The only problem is i only speak english, i am willing to learn although worry this may hold me back.

I look forward to hearing from any who read this 

Many Thanks
L


----------



## mamasue

Lauren.... I worked as a diving instructor for 4 years in Hurghada.
You need to be very aware.... living in Egypt is totally different to being on holiday there!!
The first thing you need is a second language.... Hurghada and Sharm have many Russians, Czech, and German guests... these languages are the most in-demand.
The most you can expect in diving is reception work, or selling dives on a beach hotel.... but again, you'll need languages.
If you want to become a diving professional..... you need to spend a lot of time and money for courses to take you up to instructor level
The only dive center I know that will take English-only speaking people is Emperor Divers in Sharm. Try e-mailing them.


----------



## sahara1

There are very few jobs in Sharm at the moment due to the economic crisis which has hit the tourist industry hard. It may seem busy there but the hotels have had to drop prices to bring in the tourists and I know of many busisnesses that have folded due to no business.

Sorry to sound gloomy but its the truth, try to secure a job before you go if possible, the schools will be looking for staff for the new term so worth contacting them, you don't necessarily have to have qualifications.

Mamasue is right in that its so different livig in Sharm from being on holiday there. As a tourist you only see the good points, the locals seem really friendly!!! weather is great and you've had a fun time.

Living there is another story, the culture is the exact opposite from ours in every way and unless you're a tough cookie you will have a hard time. Have a look at the Egypt Search forum which will give you some idea about life in Egypt.

If you still decide to go out there it is possible you will get work only speaking English, I did but that was 2 years ago when the economic situation was thriving.

Good luck, pm me if you have any questions


----------



## laurensilver

Please expand when you say "it is different to our culture in every way possible"

I understand it wont be a holiday..
But I am ready to move on from England, and Egypt.. Sharm is my choice.

Do you live there now?

Is there a school in sharm, if so..w hat is it called?

Many Thanks


----------



## queenie40something

Hi I have an apartment in Sharm - are you asking about house prices to rent or to buy? You may be lucky and get an employer to sponser you. There are jobs in Sharm but it helps if you know the right people. Dont expect the wages to be anywhere like what you would get in the UK. I know quite a few ex pats living in Sharm - some doing ok and getting by. One neighbour works in a school and her hubby at a dive centre. Another friend works on commission only. Coral Sea Resort in Nabq were recently seeking an English female kids club attendant ( some of these vacancies offer accomadation as well ) The ABC Centre was looking for teacher and 2 assistants - English. The Jaz Mirabel in Nabq was looking for an English speaking guest relations officer - these give you an idea of what is available in Sharm. There are schools and nurserys in Sharm.


----------



## queenie40something

Sorry - ABC is a nursery and it moved from Hay El Nour to Roman Theatre which is coming out of Naama heading towards Hadaba on the mountainside. Think the woman who runs it is Eman. There is a kids club at Delta Sharm - Hadaba area, Daniella in Hadaba, St Josephs International school in Hadaba , The Sharm British School at Domina Coral Bay hotel.

Im sure there are others as well.

Hope this helps


----------



## masr8

Hi 

I moved to Egypt three years ago - I was like you - very aware that it will be different from my experience as a holiday - although my great experience on holidays inspired me to come. To be honest - sharm would not be the best place to start out. Think about doing a TEFL course this summer then cairo would be a much better place to start. If you can - bring a friend with you. The culture here in Egypt is very diverse depending on the friends you make. Make sure you meet like minded - similiarly educated people. Tour guides, hotel workers are amazing people but are very different culturally and Sharm is a bubble. You can pick up colloquial arabic (egyptian) very quickly if you emerse yourself in it. Languages - I agree is a must. But dont give up. Sharm is 40 sterling on the plane and great to live but little to do after a while. If you need any help let me know. I wouldnt advise you to come as a girl on your own here, but good luck


----------



## laurensilver

masr8 said:


> Hi
> 
> I moved to Egypt three years ago - I was like you - very aware that it will be different from my experience as a holiday - although my great experience on holidays inspired me to come. To be honest - sharm would not be the best place to start out. Think about doing a TEFL course this summer then cairo would be a much better place to start. If you can - bring a friend with you. The culture here in Egypt is very diverse depending on the friends you make. Make sure you meet like minded - similiarly educated people. Tour guides, hotel workers are amazing people but are very different culturally and Sharm is a bubble. You can pick up colloquial arabic (egyptian) very quickly if you emerse yourself in it. Languages - I agree is a must. But dont give up. Sharm is 40 sterling on the plane and great to live but little to do after a while. If you need any help let me know. I wouldnt advise you to come as a girl on your own here, but good luck


Hi
Did you start out in sharm? I have met a few people in sharm, so will be nice to have a few friends to help me get on my feet.
I understand it will be hard, and as a girl alone there are obvious dangers.
Where are you living now? As you have stayed 3 years, i am guessing it was a good move for you?? I am very outgoing and independent, so dispite the usual nervousness i am confident of making it work.
I am almost certain i want to make this change, i do worry i will maybe have regrets, but rather regret i came then regret i missed the chance.
Please forward me anything you think relevant.
Lauren


----------



## queenie40something

Hi Lauren - go for it because if you dont you will regret it. I know lots of ex pats that now live a very haapy life in Sharm. All of them say they will not return to England and Sharm is now their home. The lady that looks after my apartment moved out there over 2 years ago and now runs a very successful business. There are quite a few ex pats now living full time on my resort and all are very happy. Some work some dont. Whenever we go back they all seem so happy and content with their lives. When are you thinking of going over? I am back in September and more than happy to meet up with you for a chat.

BTW all my friends only spoke English but they do speak some Arabic which they have picked up along the way. You will meet many Egyptians and many will become firm friends and they will teach you some Arabic and it only costs you friendship in return. We have many Egyptian friends and they really do look out for you and are always willing to help out.


----------



## New Gal

Hi Lauren, just wanted to send you a quick message to say all the very best.

Like you, I am moving to Egypt very soon, very aware of the dangers of being a young, single girl but determined to make it work.

Keep your eyes and ears open and your head screwed on and you should be fine.

Just be careful as I have noticed some members offering help which they have been doing to others too (myself included) and their interntions aren't exactly honourable. These people are usually not expats or in the UK at the moment, male and native to Egypt and tend to be on websites like this for one reason only...hope you understand my meaning.

I'm writing to you as I have seen one such member post something aimed to you on another thread so please be careful. I have contacted admin regarding this person but wanted to give you a heads up.

Theres loads of ladies that have made this move so you should ask them for help and advice directly. Queenie is a fab lady and has helped me loads and am sure she will continue to help you too. I urge you to, in the early days at least, to be on your guard and to try not to depend on male offers of help.

Many people think that older ladies from Europe are targets for men with less than honourable intentions but Lauren, when you are young as you/we are, we need to also be extremely careful.

PM me if you wish, I am moving to Hurghada so can't advise on Sharm but am more than happy to help in any other way especially if you are unsure as to the nuances in differing cultural practices.

All the very best x


----------



## queenie40something

Hi New Gal - very very wise words of advise - thankyou for your kind words.

Good luck to both of you and all the very best with your new lives and ventures.


----------



## masr8

laurensilver said:


> Hi
> Did you start out in sharm? I have met a few people in sharm, so will be nice to have a few friends to help me get on my feet.
> I understand it will be hard, and as a girl alone there are obvious dangers.
> Where are you living now? As you have stayed 3 years, i am guessing it was a good move for you?? I am very outgoing and independent, so dispite the usual nervousness i am confident of making it work.
> I am almost certain i want to make this change, i do worry i will maybe have regrets, but rather regret i came then regret i missed the chance.
> Please forward me anything you think relevant.
> Lauren


Hi, I posted a reply but my internet went down - so hope I am not repeating myself! I initially wanted to start out in Sharm and my friend and I looked for jobs but there wasnt anything suitable. So we ended up in Cairo. And for me, personally, it turned out to be the best decision as there is so much for me to do here and enough home comforts for times when you get culture shock (and it comes eventually), I was able to ride it out. I have stayed three years because really I have made it my home now. I really do like Egypt but it can be very tough and frustrating at times. You are always a foreigner in this country. 
I agree with Queenie in that if you don't go you will regret it. If you dont like it - you can always come home! 
You sound like a shrewd judge of character and I am sure will be able to sort out the good from the terrible! I would say make sure you find some expats to start with - work colleagues etc so that you can find your feet. Be very choosy about your friends. If they ask for money then they say goodbye or just say you are broke! Its normal here in Egypt but dont feel under pressure. You will meet people you could not possibly imagine hanging out with at home so sometimes it takes a bit of adjusting and not everyone is in Egypt for the reason you are. 
I would say contact lots of agencies back in the UK before you make the move, also hotel chains to see if there are any vacancies and really sell skills. You will make lots of connections here and it may take time to get to the position you want. 
I would beware, as newgal said, of people offering (males especially) help and show you round. Its not their fault due to the media - but Egyptian men often believe we come from a cultureless society with little morals and are more than willing to see if they can exploit this - no matter how nice they are. It is because our nature is so polite they mistake politeness for weakness and only after -years after - will they admit they had the wrong impression due to our politeness. 
I really think you will have a great time. Do not work for anywhere less than 10000LE a month. Sharm is a very expensive country, the rent is high and often the tourguides live 4 or 3 to a room and pay a lot less rent than you expect. Car hire is expensive. I really wish you good luck. You will have a great adventure. If you send me your email I'll add you to facebook and if you have any questions let me know. Good luck


----------



## laurensilver

Thank you for your detailed message.

The salary expectations you say are very high but you are obviously be right and i may need to highten my goal.
I have been offered numerous jobs, some inlcuding working on a resort. I feel this is the best option as i will have acommodation included and will be able to do with this whilst i find my feet. The only thing is the salary is low.
What jobs do you advise?

Also how long should i aim to set myself a goal of reaching sharm.. i planned by mid september at the latest, am i rushing or would you say this is ok?
I need to hand my notice in at work and also my car.. do you advise i keep this in the UK or sell it.
Any info is much appreciated. I value your experience.

Many Thanks


----------



## Nataliie

laurensilver said:


> Thank you for your detailed message.
> 
> The salary expectations you say are very high but you are obviously be right and i may need to highten my goal.
> I have been offered numerous jobs, some inlcuding working on a resort. I feel this is the best option as i will have acommodation included and will be able to do with this whilst i find my feet. The only thing is the salary is low.
> What jobs do you advise?
> 
> Also how long should i aim to set myself a goal of reaching sharm.. i planned by mid september at the latest, am i rushing or would you say this is ok?
> I need to hand my notice in at work and also my car.. do you advise i keep this in the UK or sell it.
> Any info is much appreciated. I value your experience.
> 
> Many Thanks



Hiya im natalie. i was reading your post and was just wondering if you have found some were to work in sharm. i am looking to move over early october and have got a interview over skype for a hairdressing job in a hotel, the money is quite rubbish but you have accomidation food drink ect thrown in with the job. have you got somewere to work? were in england are you from. and will you be travelling over to sharm alone?


----------



## queenie40something

Hi Natalie - Lauren has already left the UK. she had a jpb lined in in a hotel. Hopefully will hear from her soon. I fly out in 2 weeks and if she gets time off work am hoping to meet for a drink.
The wages are low in Sharm. Which hotel have you been offered the interview in and have you been to Sharm before?


----------



## Nataliie

queenie40something said:


> Hi Natalie - Lauren has already left the UK. she had a jpb lined in in a hotel. Hopefully will hear from her soon. I fly out in 2 weeks and if she gets time off work am hoping to meet for a drink.
> The wages are low in Sharm. Which hotel have you been offered the interview in and have you been to Sharm before?


oh thats really good. which hotel is she at? well i have just had my interview for the dive inn resort. i will hear back from them tomorrow about the job but fingers crossed! yea the wages are low compared to the uk but at the same time better as you get accomidation ect with the job so its not too bad. yes i have just come back from sharm about 3 weeks ago i loved it over there. do you work over there? if so were is it you work? i am hopefully flying out october 12th if all goes well with this job.


----------



## mamasue

New Gal... good advice as usual about people "wanting to help"...
They ALWAYS WITHOUT EXCEPTIONS have an ulterior motive.... usually financial!!
New Gal.... it's also not always the Egyptian males that try to rip people off...
One expat on the other forum you subscribe to cheated a friend of mine out of a whole lot of money!!!

Lauren... take advice from those who've been there.... don't trust anybody!!!


----------



## Sam

Hi all,

I'm also a British expat, I've been living in Sharm for three years - so if anyone wants any help or advice or simply to meet for a coffee then just let me know 

Sam


----------



## Nataliie

Hi sam! i have been offered a job out there at the dive inn resort. im nervous of travelling alone however im also very excited to be given this oppurtunity. so were do you work out there? was it a good move for you? i have met a few people out there when i was there on holiday, but i want to meet a few english people out there aswell to see how things are going for them.


----------



## New Gal

mamasue said:


> New Gal... good advice as usual about people "wanting to help"...
> They ALWAYS WITHOUT EXCEPTIONS have an ulterior motive.... usually financial!!
> New Gal.... it's also not always the Egyptian males that try to rip people off...
> One expat on the other forum you subscribe to cheated a friend of mine out of a whole lot of money!!!
> 
> Lauren... take advice from those who've been there.... don't trust anybody!!!



Mamasue, hiya, I didn't mean that it is only Egyptian men that try to rip people off, that was just in context to the thread convo.

I haven't seen you on any other forums I don't think, unless you have a different name?

Lauren and the new girl Natalie, you're both quite young. Hate to sound condescending but I find threads like this a little concerning, I come from a similar background to the Egyptians, have had a very unusual upbringing and matured quite early and am a natural born cynic and still don't trust anyone, any nationality.

Please, please be very careful. At the end of the day, you've been warned as to what to expect and I find the fact that people are so unaware of the cultural differences very concerning as even if you know them, its difficult. Very difficult. You have to be an extremely strong and reserved sort of a person and be very self sufficient to be able to survive and thrive in these places.

You may get lonely but trust no-one and only ever depend on yourselves.

All the best.


----------



## mamasue

New Gal said:


> Mamasue, hiya, I didn't mean that it is only Egyptian men that try to rip people off, that was just in context to the thread convo.
> 
> I haven't seen you on any other forums I don't think, unless you have a different name?
> 
> Yep... I've got a different name.... I'm on the 'red forum'.!!!


----------



## chriscomerford1

*apartment*

hi there 

i am lookıng at prices for renting a furnıshed apartment in sharm from around nov\dec through till approx mıd aprıl. Do you know of anything avaılable or anyone i could contact reference this?

Many thanks

Chris



queenie40something said:


> Hi I have an apartment in Sharm - are you asking about house prices to rent or to buy? You may be lucky and get an employer to sponser you. There are jobs in Sharm but it helps if you know the right people. Dont expect the wages to be anywhere like what you would get in the UK. I know quite a few ex pats living in Sharm - some doing ok and getting by. One neighbour works in a school and her hubby at a dive centre. Another friend works on commission only. Coral Sea Resort in Nabq were recently seeking an English female kids club attendant ( some of these vacancies offer accomadation as well ) The ABC Centre was looking for teacher and 2 assistants - English. The Jaz Mirabel in Nabq was looking for an English speaking guest relations officer - these give you an idea of what is available in Sharm. There are schools and nurserys in Sharm.


----------



## Theone

Hi all,
I came from Cairo to live in Sharm since 3.5 years working in diving industry, and i can tell u that Sharm i s a very safe and nice place to live in, u will just need sometime to undestand and learn how is this life here, and u should consider that Egypt is one of the 3rd world countries.


----------



## Theone

*renting studio*

In Sharm El Sheikh u can rent a studio for about 400$ = 2000 LE par month.


----------



## micki moo

Hi

I have been travelling to Egypt for the past 3 years (4 times a year) as you I fell in love with it. 

My advice would be go for it. I am going over to Hurgarda the early part of next year with my daughter to live. My circumstances are slightly different from yours as I am now married to an Egyptian so obviously i have the support of him, however, I really think if I wasn't married I would still make the move.

I lived in Greece and Turkey for a number of years so I am well away the difference of living and holidaying. It is hard and the grass is not always greener on the other side, but life is to short to say 'what if I had'

A friend of mine managed to get a job working in animation (not the greatest job I know) she done so through whilst here, I will get the name of the company for you or try a google search, that way you will get your accomodation sorted and if you can find something better out there then all then cool

I know I have driven these great people mad on this forum with my endless questions, they have all been great but I think Maiden summed it up - It will all fall into place once you are there, and lets be fair if it does not work out then at least you know you tried. 

Good luck with it and if you need to talk fell free I know how hard it is.

Micki Moo



laurensilver said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am 19 year old female, and have just got back from a holiday in Egypt.. Sharm to be precise.
> I have travelled to many locations around the world, however Sharm el Sheikh has really caught my eye.
> 
> I currently work in HR in the UK. Although wouldnt mind working in this area or something completely different.. i am open to suggestions.. even diving work.
> 
> Please could I have any advice you think relevant.. from house prices, job findings.. etc.
> 
> The only problem is i only speak english, i am willing to learn although worry this may hold me back.
> 
> I look forward to hearing from any who read this
> 
> Many Thanks
> L


----------



## micki moo

Apologies, I have just read the whole conversation ans realised she went . Hope she is doing OK

Micki



micki moo said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been travelling to Egypt for the past 3 years (4 times a year) as you I fell in love with it.
> 
> My advice would be go for it. I am going over to Hurgarda the early part of next year with my daughter to live. My circumstances are slightly different from yours as I am now married to an Egyptian so obviously i have the support of him, however, I really think if I wasn't married I would still make the move.
> 
> I lived in Greece and Turkey for a number of years so I am well away the difference of living and holidaying. It is hard and the grass is not always greener on the other side, but life is to short to say 'what if I had'
> 
> A friend of mine managed to get a job working in animation (not the greatest job I know) she done so through whilst here, I will get the name of the company for you or try a google search, that way you will get your accomodation sorted and if you can find something better out there then all then cool
> 
> I know I have driven these great people mad on this forum with my endless questions, they have all been great but I think Maiden summed it up - It will all fall into place once you are there, and lets be fair if it does not work out then at least you know you tried.
> 
> Good luck with it and if you need to talk fell free I know how hard it is.
> 
> Micki Moo


----------



## ROKZ_2005

Sam said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm also a British expat, I've been living in Sharm for three years - so if anyone wants any help or advice or simply to meet for a coffee then just let me know
> 
> Sam


Hi Sam, I've just recently fallen in love with the place and am doing a lot of research before I take the step of moving there.
Sharm being a tourist area, how are the living costs compared to say Hurghada or the rest of Egypt. Would you say Sharm is an X% higher then the rest.

Real estates - Could you provide any links to buying out there. British companies seems to charge UK prices but I don't know which egyptian company I could trust.

How much would you say I would annually to have a fairly comfortable life for 2 adults. In £'s please


----------



## PaulAshton

For a variety of accommodation try Sharm Women Classifieds, also search facebook for various groups on Sharm. Expect to pay 2000 - 3000LE per month plus utilities and other fees (200 - 300LE) You can find accommodation however for 1000 - 1500 LE per month if it is to your standard is up to you. If you are looking to buy accommodation it's a buyer's market but beware of several pit falls..

To compare cost of living (not always accurate) try Cost Of Living Comparison Between Two Countries.

Living expenses after rent (food, entertainment etc) can vary on lifestyle choice 400 - 1000 LE per week this figure is hard to pin point as lifestyle choices vary) I can't see why anyone would want to move abroad to live like a pauper..

You can therefore say you would need 5200 - 7000LE per month, for a normal no frills life style..that's for a couple for everything..rent, food, entertainment... I have heard some people live on 3000LE per month how they do it I would like to know must have some sort of magical skills or an affinity to rice, pita bread and lentils.

Inflation currently stands at about 10% and the days of a dirt cheap lifestyle or finding jobs are over.

I feel Sharm is a place to retire if you have steady income from existing investments not a place to live and work as you will work to live and work visas do not really exist unless you have some skill an Egyptian does not have and then expect long hours and crap wages.

Come over with about £160K - £250K GBP plus money from investments on a regular basis you should be OK but people might say that figure is not correct but it should give you and idea of what you need to settle in, buy your apartment and have spare cash.


----------



## ROKZ_2005

micki moo said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been travelling to Egypt for the past 3 years (4 times a year) as you I fell in love with it.
> 
> My advice would be go for it. I am going over to Hurgarda the early part of next year with my daughter to live. My circumstances are slightly different from yours as I am now married to an Egyptian so obviously i have the support of him, however, I really think if I wasn't married I would still make the move.
> 
> I lived in Greece and Turkey for a number of years so I am well away the difference of living and holidaying. It is hard and the grass is not always greener on the other side, but life is to short to say 'what if I had'
> 
> A friend of mine managed to get a job working in animation (not the greatest job I know) she done so through whilst here, I will get the name of the company for you or try a google search, that way you will get your accomodation sorted and if you can find something better out there then all then cool
> 
> I know I have driven these great people mad on this forum with my endless questions, they have all been great but I think Maiden summed it up - It will all fall into place once you are there, and lets be fair if it does not work out then at least you know you tried.
> 
> Good luck with it and if you need to talk fell free I know how hard it is.
> 
> Micki Moo



Hey Micki Moo, Im sure you done your fair share of research, what would you say the main difference was between Hurghada and Sharm.
Can you give me a comparison on
Lifestye
Night life
Family activities
education
Local area development
Cost of living

Any info would be helpful


----------



## MaidenScotland

ROKZ_2005 said:


> Hey Micki Moo, Im sure you done your fair share of research, what would you say the main difference was between Hurghada and Sharm.
> Can you give me a comparison on
> Lifestye
> Night life
> Family activities
> education
> Local area development
> Cost of living
> 
> Any info would be helpful




Mikki no longer posts here... if you look at the date of the posts you will see if they are current 

maiden


----------



## PaulAshton

ROKZ_2005 said:


> Hey Micki Moo, Im sure you done your fair share of research, what would you say the main difference was between Hurghada and Sharm.
> Can you give me a comparison on
> Lifestye
> Night life
> Family activities
> education
> Local area development
> Cost of living
> 
> Any info would be helpful


I have already answered your post showing a cost of living tool that also shows Hurghada vs Sharm.

If you are looking to settle how about come to Egypt to look around?

In the mean time the search function in the forum will answer many of your questions and so can wikipedia Hurghada - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

If you simply become a gatherer rather than a hunter in Egypt you will find it very difficult, it's not like Europe and you will either spiral to doom or go crazy wondering about things like the difference between English Cheddar and Egyptian I honestly do not believe you know what you want and are simply sitting on the fence flipping a coin or you would not be asking what you are after and will go around in circles for ages chasing your tail.

I think what you are really saying is "I liked Egypt on holiday, I can't decide if I want to live there or where to start, where to settle or if I even want to go... let other people do the work for me so I can report back to my partner"

Don't place your fate and decisions in the hands of others..just take a chance and do it, your gut feeling will tell you what is best your a big boy who does not need others to hold your hand..:eyebrows:


----------



## Jodie.W

laurensilver said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am 19 year old female, and have just got back from a holiday in Egypt.. Sharm to be precise.
> I have travelled to many locations around the world, however Sharm el Sheikh has really caught my eye.
> 
> I currently work in HR in the UK. Although wouldnt mind working in this area or something completely different.. i am open to suggestions.. even diving work.
> 
> Please could I have any advice you think relevant.. from house prices, job findings.. etc.
> 
> The only problem is i only speak english, i am willing to learn although worry this may hold me back.
> 
> I look forward to hearing from any who read this
> 
> Many Thanks
> L


Hey, did you end up moving to Egpyt in the end? I am thinking about it for next May...


----------

